# Mondkinbonus



## Shandro (1. April 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Mondkinbonus von 5% Kritische Zaubertrefferwertung nicht angerechnet wird, wenn man im Glechgewichtstaltentbaum die Mondkingestalt skillt.

greeds


----------

